# Mr. Hardwick's: Animalz, Jamslam & Watermelon Candy CBD



## method1 (12/5/20)

*ANIMALZ*, *JAMSLAM* and *WATERMELON CANDY *
Available this week!
*60ml 40mg CBD*

Available later this week.
I'll update the post with info and stockists.​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (12/5/20)

@ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (14/5/20)

All now available at Vape Cartel.

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/mr-hardwicks-cbd

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (14/5/20)

method1 said:


> All now available at Vape Cartel.
> 
> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/mr-hardwicks-cbd



@method1 awesome prices bro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (15/5/20)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (19/5/20)

Cape Town.. Juicy Joes now stocks our full range of CBD products.

http://www.juicyjoes.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (20/5/20)

Hi @method1 , just checking if these can be used as a tincture as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (20/5/20)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Hi @method1 , just checking if these can be used as a tincture as well?



Yes all of our CBD products can be taken orally.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## OmegaCo (6/6/20)

method1 said:


> Yes all of our CBD products can be taken orally.



How much CBD is in a 60ml? its says 40mg but also said 99.9% pure CBD . Is there PG & VG too, can I vape this with a normal pod system?


----------



## takatatak (6/6/20)

99.9% pure CBD. 40mg of CBD per ml of e-liquid. Contains VG & PG. VG for vapour production, PG based flavourings, additional PG to assist in wicking and carrying flavour, CBD for effect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (7/6/20)

OmegaCo said:


> How much CBD is in a 60ml? its says 40mg but also said 99.9% pure CBD . Is there PG & VG too, can I vape this with a normal pod system?



Hi, the 99.9% refers to the purity of the CBD, each 60ml contains a total of 40mg.
The PG/VG ratio is 70VG 30PG so it could work in some pods. Might be a little too thick for others.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

